# Santa's using UPS?



## Raven (Nov 22, 2005)

Seems the elves at the north pole screwed up and filled in the wrong box.

I just got a shipping confirmation from the North Pole for a brand new DVD Recorder to be sent UPS!  

So THAT explains how Santa can cover the whole USA in one night 

~ Raven ~


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 22, 2005)

Was it from a little kid or something?

Cameron


----------



## mish (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2005)

LOL at mish and raven!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 22, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> LOL at mish and raven!


I agree!!!  I've had UPS mess up too, and it's no fun if you're the one who doesn't get you package, especially when you're overseas!


----------



## BigDog (Nov 22, 2005)

I like 'em all! FexEd, UPS, DHL, whoever. They rent the trucks from where I currently work and make me money! They love our 10 foot trucks for the holiday season! 

As far as service, I'm with y'all!


----------



## mish (Nov 23, 2005)

What do you get when you cross UPS and FedEX???










































FEDUP  
j/k


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 23, 2005)

Your too Funny ALL and Mish whats worse that OOPS ?




 


 











OOPS on Top of OOPS !


----------



## mish (Nov 23, 2005)

Look up, Maidrite.


----------

